# What is sheeee



## Sofisofi (May 12, 2018)

I just was wondering what kind of coat length she is and if she is bicolor , blanket back or saddleback . I get to take her home in 13 days


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

She's cute!

Looks like stock coat black and tan to me.


----------



## Sofisofi (May 12, 2018)

What is the difference between black and tan compared to the other color markings I listed ?


----------



## Sofisofi (May 12, 2018)

Sabis mom said:


> She's cute!
> 
> Looks like stock coat black and tan to me.


 does black and tan mean she has slightly more tan than a bicolor ?


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Blanket back and saddle back are descriptive terms for black and tan. They describe the amount of black on the dog.


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

Definitely looks like stock coat. I'd guess black and tan rather than bi-color. Hard to tell whether she'll be blanket pattern or saddle pattern. Have you seen the parents? The color and pattern of the parents could certainly give you an idea how she may turn out.


----------



## Sofisofi (May 12, 2018)

Ken Clean-Air System said:


> Definitely looks like stock coat. I'd guess black and tan rather than bi-color. Hard to tell whether she'll be blanket pattern or saddle pattern. Have you seen the parents? The color and pattern of the parents could certainly give you an idea how she may turn out.


 her mom is a blanket and her dad is dark sable


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

Sofisofi said:


> her mom is a blanket and her dad is dark sable


Have you seen the rest of the litter? Based on the parents, I'd say she will probably be a darker blanket pattern black and tan. Would be interesting to know what other colors the breeding produced ... might be able to get an idea what recessive gene the parents may carry.


----------



## Sofisofi (May 12, 2018)

Ken Clean-Air System said:


> Sofisofi said:
> 
> 
> > her mom is a blanket and her dad is dark sable
> ...


 the other pups were solid black, sable , saddle, and the one I have ? it was like choosing from a bouquet of flowers ?


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

So mom carries black and tan with black recessive and dad carries sable with black recessive... A good variety of colors from one litter with that combination.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Just to clear up any confusion, all three of the dogs below are black and tan. Most black and tan pups are born quite dark, with the saddle or blanket pattern developing as they mature. Saddle and blanket are not colors. They are simply variations of the same color. 

Blanket








Saddle








Blanket


----------



## Sofisofi (May 12, 2018)

Sabis mom said:


> Just to clear up any confusion, all three of the dogs below are black and tan. Most black and tan pups are born quite dark, with the saddle or blanket pattern developing as they mature. Saddle and blanket are not colors. They are simply variations of the same color.
> 
> Blanket
> View attachment 502466
> ...


 ohhhhhh that makes so much more sense ? thanks


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

Is it possible that the puppy is a bi-color? I see toe penciling, tar heels and a black stomach. Mine is a bi-color with those features. Although I'm not an expect on color genetics. My dog is my avatar, but here he was as a puppy:


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

If there are black puppies in the litter, the father is sable and the dam is black and tan, then there shouldn't be any bi-color offspring...unless bi-color is not a genetically distinct color. I'm pretty sure it has been established that bi-color is a distinct gene, so one of the parents would have to carry the gene for it. In the litter, as described, it doesn't sound like either parent does. Dam carries black & tan and black, sire carries sable and black.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

IllinoisNative said:


> Is it possible that the puppy is a bi-color? I see toe penciling, tar heels and a black stomach. Mine is a bi-color with those features. Although I'm not an expect on color genetics. My dog is my avatar, but here he was as a puppy:


Pencil toes, Tar Heels and a black belly would be better indicators for verifying an adult... a lot of puppies have these markings and lose them. When predicting a puppies color - it’s alwaya better to look at the parents and genes. As described above.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

IllinoisNative said:


> Is it possible that the puppy is a bi-color? I see toe penciling, tar heels and a black stomach. Mine is a bi-color with those features. Although I'm not an expect on color genetics. My dog is my avatar, but here he was as a puppy:


This is Sabi at about 7 weeks. She was black and tan and if you look at this photo you can see how some would have thought she was bi color. The hair on her belly was black, the fat bald part was pink. Lol.


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

Ken Clean-Air System said:


> If there are black puppies in the litter, the father is sable and the dam is black and tan, then there shouldn't be any bi-color offspring...unless bi-color is not a genetically distinct color. I'm pretty sure it has been established that bi-color is a distinct gene, so one of the parents would have to carry the gene for it. In the litter, as described, it doesn't sound like either parent does. Dam carries black & tan and black, sire carries sable and black.


Thank you for explaining that. I didn't know bi-color was a distinct gene. In my case, both dam and sire of my puppy were bi-color. The litter had 7 puppies - 5 bi-color and 2 solid black. I'm guessing that means both sire and dam carried the black recessive gene?


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

IllinoisNative said:


> Thank you for explaining that. I didn't know bi-color was a distinct gene. In my case, both dam and sire of my puppy were bi-color. The litter had 7 puppies - 5 bi-color and 2 solid black. I'm guessing that means both sire and dam carried the black recessive gene?


Correct, both parents would have to carry and pass the black gene to get a solid black puppy in the litter. Both my dogs had one parent that was solid black, but neither litter had any black puppies. In Omen's case, his father, Komet, carries only sable. In Jasmine's case, her dam carried only black and tan. All puppies in Omen's litter were sable, all puppies in Jasmine's litter were black and tan (all blanket pattern, but all looked like they could be bi-color when they were young).


----------

